
$7.5 Million: Wikipedia Reaches Fundraising Goal - azharcs
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/75_million_wikipedia_reaches_fundraising_goal.php
======
nopassrecover
Article is incorrect. Wikipedia and associated sites costs around 5.6 million
per year, not 10 million (Source:
<http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Finance_report>)

